# Single mother with child and no contact with father wanting to move to Dubai- help



## Newway (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I would be so great full for any advice anyone could give. I recently left an abusive relationship and I'm trying to piece my life back together. I have wanted to work in Dubai and would like to make this move as soon as I can now. I have read on other threads that I may need an NOC from my child's father which would outline his consent for my child to move to the UAE. This is worrying for me as I don't think he would help me at all as I left him given the situation. Is there anyway I could move to the UAE without an NOC? I really need this break away to rebuild myself and my child. Any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd recommend moving somewhere else unless you are highly skilled enough to be able to get a job which pays enough to afford a full time nanny. Even if you could get past the fathers consent, you'll need childcare to look after your child between the time they leave school and the time you finish work which could be several hours every day.

What kind of job were you thinking about getting ?

If his name is on the childs birth certificate and unless you have something like a restraining order which might, only might mitigate against the lack of paternal consent, I consider it highly unlikely here.

For the authorities here, the father is paramount. Thats just the way it is and they are unlikely to change or make exceptions for foreigners.


----------



## Newway (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you for your reply twowheelsgood. I am a globally qualified IT Project Manager so would earn a a good salary. I am not so concerned about the financials as i believe i would be ok. Its more the case of if id be able to sponsor my child (18 months) without the father. Has anyone done this please who could advise me please?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Honestly, it would all depend on the kind of job that you get and the company you work for. You will need to be under the sponsorship of a very good company first for the authorities to see that you're fit enough to sponsor your child.

As 2WG has mentioned, the rules do favour the father. Are you married? If you are then it would be best to first get a divorce and then move here. Just being separated would definitely raise questions for consent, etc.

My son is under my sponsorship but that's because his father had moved out of Dubai but I don't recall giving any form of written consent. Again, this all depends on your exact situation of where you work, how much you earn, and would you be able to afford caring for your child here.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Newway (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you Pamela0810. Did yourself and your husband move to Dubai togther and then he moved? Did the authourities not look into your situation when you sponsored your child? And how long ago was this? Sorry for all the questions really curious to know.


----------



## Newway (Jul 4, 2017)

@pamela0810 i have an islamic marriage but will get the divorce before i look to move. Is it the company you work for that would process the visa and sponsorship for myslef and my child? Please could you outline the process for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Newway said:


> @pamela0810 i have an islamic marriage but will get the divorce before i look to move. Is it the company you work for that would process the visa and sponsorship for myslef and my child? Please could you outline the process for me? Thanks in advance.


Hi,
I hope that I am wrong - but having an Islamic marriage might work against you for sponsoring a child, without the father being present.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Newway (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Steve, is that even if i have a divorce before i move to Dubai? If so could you explain why please?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Newway said:


> I am a globally qualified IT Project Manager so would earn a a good salary.


Probably not as much as you would in the Uk though.

India is only three hours away with tens of thousands of very competent people like that (and many not so) who would work of a fifth of what you would expect.

I'd recommend you have a look at some jobs just in case your expectations are not met. In the IT world more than most westerners end up surprised at home much you can get here for so little (relatively that is).


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Newway said:


> Thank you Pamela0810. Did yourself and your husband move to Dubai togther and then he moved? Did the authorities not look into your situation when you sponsored your child? And how long ago was this? Sorry for all the questions really curious to know.


Hello!

Yes we were both in Dubai before he moved and they did initially refuse to accept my sponsorship but when I explained that he had moved, they were fine with it. This was about 6 years ago and the renewal is a fairly smooth process now.

As mentioned, it all depends on individual situations. I really don't know if the Islamic divorce would make any difference. Perhaps it would be best to first start researching jobs and when you find one suitable, you could bring these questions up during the interview process.

Good luck!


----------

